# Becker on Canine Obesity



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

This isn't a pro- or anti-Dr. Becker thread. Just fun to hear someone mainstream talk about the things we discuss on this forum, whether or not we agree with every last detail of what she says.

Part 1: Canine Obesity Part 1 of 2 - YouTube

Fast forward to 4:20 (haha) to hear about carbs.

A little later to hear her rip apart diet/weight management kibble. I especially like the bit about the AVMA article at 7:30.

Part 2: Canine Obesity Part 2 of 2 - YouTube

Owner culpability: food, exercise, and the effect of spay/neuter on metabolism. Side note - I just learned that whereas the avg human walking rate is 3-4 mph, the avg dog "walking" rate is closer to 9 mph. No wonder two 30 minute walks aren't sufficient!


----------

